# Fixing a date time screw-up



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

One of the joys of bouncing back and forth between DST and standard time is resetting the clocks on my cameras. This year I messed up with both of them mis-setting the dates when I attempted to adjust the time. Had about 2 dozen images.

Tried making changes in Photos and Aperture, but neither touched the EXIF metadata. Wasted a couple of hours trying to get the command line app exiftool to work, with no success whatsoever.

A Better Finder Attributes came to the rescue. Was able to properly reset the creation, modification and EXIF dates to match the date the images were taken. Even found an older version that worked with SnowLeopard. Found it very intuitive, no need to check the help file. As always make sure images are backed up before modifying them.

You can do up to 5 images at a time in the trial version. Saw nothing to lead me to believe that it would stop working after a few days. At $15 US, not a horrible price to pay if you have a whack of images that need fixing. Say an entire European trip where you forgot to reset to local time.

http://www.publicspace.net/ABetterFinderAttributes/


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

GraphicConverter can edit EXIF too.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

yeeeha said:


> GraphicConverter can edit EXIF too.


Tried that, not sure if my version of GC was too long in the tooth or if I just could not figure out how to do it, but it was one of the failures before I tracked down ABFA.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

I am using GC 8.8.3. Editing EXIF in GC is a bit counterintuitive. I tried it after I saw your initial post as I remembered that I had changed EXIF with GC before.

I opened an image and went to the cogwheel icon on the menu bar to choose the option Metadata, only to find that all options in the submenu were greyed out.

I had to view this [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qpMcLaz54g"]video[/ame] to see how to change EXIF in GC.

Looks like you can only change the metadata of an image in GC when you are in the Browser mode.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Much later version than mine. With ABFA I was able to easily change Creation Date, Modified Date and EXIF date to match when the image was actually taken. All very intuitive although it did require 2 steps.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I never change the time on my camera! This way I cannot make mistakes and it's easy enough to figure out what the time difference is based on location.

I do change those data occasionally however, say when I take a picture of a museum ticket a couple of days later and want to integrate it into an event. I have recently started using Lightroom CC (cloud service) and it's one of the very few things it does well!


----------

